# Anybody seen a deer with white hooves?



## Hunter/fisherman101 (Feb 23, 2013)

I recently shot a deer with feet that looks like he had socks on his front feet anybody seen or heard of this?


----------



## Hunter/fisherman101 (Feb 23, 2013)

Deer I shot


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

No, but looks like just a touch of piebald going on.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

nice buck!


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

pcola4 said:


> nice buck!


X2:notworthy:


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Nice buck! Alabama?


----------



## Hunter/fisherman101 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes alabama


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like he had lighter colored hooves also. Cool - nice buck too


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool deal!!! nice buck!!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand...


----------

